# Knights Templar



## Tyler Atkinson (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone know a legit Knights Templar organization? I know the York Rite has it but is it the actual order? Does it still exist?


----------



## Elexir (Mar 30, 2017)

No the knights templar (or Poor Fellow-Soldiers of Christ and of the Temple of Solomon) does not exist. If Im not misstaken some members fled to portugal where they where granted a new order wich also fell apart.
Most accounts of them are in a romantic light but they where a highly disciplined and highly brutal order.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Mar 30, 2017)

Interesting stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Quite a lot of Templars are in incarnation at present. For example, consider what the Templar sergeants were like on the return from the Holy Land - behavior, clothing, hair style. See if you can find similar groups in modern society.


Huh?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 3, 2017)

Having a bit of trouble finding any monastic order with the harsh requirments that the knights templar had though.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 3, 2017)

We call the militias nowadays.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 4, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> For example I once knew the Lt Col of a UK tank regiment. I saw him one day with a man from Switzerland and noticed that they both had the same shape nostril, so I said to Tom, you two have had a past life together. He said: Oh yes. We were Knights Templar together.
> 
> The modern equivalent of a squad of armored knights is a tank regiment. Tom was using the same skills 1000 years later.


Seriously?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 4, 2017)

Yea, I guess the military is the closest thing to the knights templar that exist with the hard discipline and hard rules.
However none of the fraterneties that uses KT motif is anywhere near that level of comitment.


As for the swiss flag, its a bit of a long shot, considering the KT cross was thinner.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 4, 2017)

If you look hard enough you can see exactly what you want to see.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 4, 2017)

Yup

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Apr 4, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I have not exhausted the historical connections between the Swiss cantons and the KT.  Reading history is great.



How is your take on Luxemburg though?
Reading history is great but I would actuly recomend a study of culture to provide context.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 4, 2017)

Keith C said:


> If you look hard enough you can see exactly what you want to see.





Ripcord22A said:


> Yup


I guess!


----------



## StevenHayesTN (Jun 7, 2017)

Only ones I know who tattooed me at birth, after that, on your own, I see kt lodges, nope,


----------



## StevenHayesTN (Jun 7, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Does anyone know a legit Knights Templar organization? I know the York Rite has it but is it the actual order? Does it still exist?


Nazarene Creed = templar gaurd, did u take this? Not one can be In same place as other


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 7, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> Only ones I know who tattooed me at birth, after that, on your own, I see kt lodges, nope,


What?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 7, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> Nazarene Creed = templar gaurd, did u take this? Not one can be In same place as other


Huh?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 8, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Having a bit of trouble finding any monastic order with the harsh requirments that the knights templar had though.


Being married 37 years is close.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 8, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Being married 37 years is close.



What is it you older folks and scaring us young folk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 8, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Being married 37 years is close.





Elexir said:


> What is it you older folks and scaring us young folk


LOL!!!!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 8, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Being married 37 years is close.


Next month i will have been with my wife for 15yrs and in November we will have been married 14yrs

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Next month i will have been with my wife for 15yrs and in November we will have been married 14yrs


Congratulations!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Next month i will have been with my wife for 15yrs and in November we will have been married 14yrs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Congratulations brother !


----------



## GKA (Jun 29, 2017)

Try the Jesuit order  they were patterned after the original Templars


----------

